# A Classical Analysis of Puritan Preaching" Article by Joseph Steele



## dudley (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a very good article in this weeks reformation 21 online magazine "A Classical Analysis of Puritan Preaching" Article by Joseph Steele August 2010

Joseph Steele asks what exactly is Puritan preaching? How may it be properly distinguished from other forms of preaching? Why has its influence been so palatably felt by succeeding generations? In answering such questions Steele invoke a somewhat atypical method of inquiry. To the his knowledge, no such inquiry has hitherto been attempted.

You may read the article by going to the reformation 21 website:

reformation 21 :: the Online Magazine of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals


Steele introduces his article by saying: Reformed Christians are indebted to the Puritans for a variety of reasons, not the least of which for their contribution to preaching. In many ways, Puritan preaching was the very heartbeat of the Puritan movement. It would be no exaggeration to say that without Puritan preaching there would have been no Puritans. To quote Irvonwy Morgan, "Puritanism in the last resort must be assessed in terms of the pulpit."[1]

1 Quoted in Joseph A. Pipa's, "William Perkins and the Development of Puritan Preaching," (Doctoral Thesis Submitted to Westminster Theological Seminary, 1985), 216-217.


----------



## MW (Aug 24, 2010)

dudley said:


> There is a very good article in this weeks reformation 21 online magazine "A Classical Analysis of Puritan Preaching" Article by Joseph Steele August 2010


 
That's an excellent little piece. Well researched and refreshingly presented. I tend to think Dickson's line sums it up: "The Puritan David Dickson is famous for charging a minister at his ordination to study two books together: the Bible, and his own heart."


----------



## dudley (Aug 25, 2010)

armourbearer said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > There is a very good article in this weeks reformation 21 online magazine "A Classical Analysis of Puritan Preaching" Article by Joseph Steele August 2010
> ...



Pastor Winzer,

I am gald that you also thought it was a refreshing and good little article. I also think think like you that Dickson's line sums it up: "*The Puritan David Dickson is famous for charging a minister at his ordination to study two books together: the Bible, and his own heart."*
_I think the Bible and "ones own heart" are the best two books for all of us to study togeter!_


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Aug 25, 2010)

Dudley,

Thanks for bringing this fascinating article to our attention. As one who has been studying the Puritan style of preaching and _endeavoring_ to incorporate their methods in crafting my sermons, I find this article very interesting.

Blessings,


----------



## dudley (Aug 25, 2010)

glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Dudley,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this fascinating article to our attention. As one who has been studying the Puritan style of preaching and _endeavoring_ to incorporate their methods in crafting my sermons, I find this article very interesting.
> 
> Blessings,



Pastor Chris thank you for your kind remarks. I am glad you found the article to be of value to you. I am always interested in learning as much as I am able about the Reformed Faith and our Protestant and Puritan heritage as a 21st century Presbyterian. 

I see that you are a pastor of a PC usa congregation. You and me. I think from the recent poll done by Scott1, are probably the only two who are PC usa on this board. I have explored and worshipped and attended services for quite some time with nearly every Presbyterian congregation in my area of NJ. Most are a PCusa, only one is OPC and has moved its sanctuary 20 miles away from me and then a PCA congregation. 

I am now attending services and joining in the Lords Supper at the First Presbyterian Church of Manasquan NJ. I am intending to become a member of this congregation. They are a PC usa congregation but very traditional and excellent preaching of scripture. They have two excellent ministers and have 3 services each Sunday. They have an 8 AM Day Break Communion Service each Sunday providing the Lords Supper weekly at this service for those who desire weekly communion. They also have a 9:30 AM Traditional Faith Celebration service with communion offered monthly and an 11 AM Family Worship Service with communion offered on the first Sunday of each month.

I have decided to become a member here because the other Presbyterian churches in my area cut their services to one during the summer months and some have only two during the year. They all also only have monthly celebration of the Lords Supper. This congregation has the choice of services at varying times so that you can still meet family obligations on Sunday and not have to miss church if going to visit children and grandchildren. They also have the Lords Supper weekly at the 8 am service for those who desire more frequent communion in the celebration of the Lords Supper


----------

